# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Graves inundaciones en el pirineo leridano

## Pau Gilabert

Al final la cosa se complica por momentos y aun no ha terminado.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/index.html

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Va a ser imposible de parar al menos en cabecera.
Las imágenes son espectaculares.
Esperemos que no haya desgracias personales.

----------


## sergi1907

Lo poco que he visto en televisión es impresionante.

Y todo esto tiene que llegar a embalses que están bastante llenos.

----------


## sergi1907

Las imágenes más impactantes de las inundaciones

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...al-d-aran.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es impresionante. Puentes, carreteras, pueblos enteros.
En Benasque el río atraviesa el pueblo por la calle mayor.
En Twitter se hablaba, que el embalse de El Grado estaba en situación de emergencia, porque desembalsaba por desagües de fondo y las tres compuertas al máximo, unos 500m3/s, y le entraban más de 750m3/s.

----------


## sergi1907

De momento en la página del SAIH Ebro no dice nada de peligro

----------


## sergi1907

El agua se ha salido del cauce, inundando varias calles de la localidad y arrastrando la parte trasera de un edificio de tres plantas de viviendas que podría acabar cayéndose. Hay problemas en todo el valle y la crecida ya llega a Graus.

El río Ésera se ha desbordado a la altura de Benasque y ha inundado varias calles de la localidad, que han tenido que ser evacuadas. La crecida ha causado problemas a lo largo de todo este martes y a lo largo de la mañana ya había obligado a evacuar a decenas de personas en diferentes localidades del valle. Sin embargo, este mediodía el río ya se había salido de su cauce en el casco urbano de Benasque, lo que ha obligado al Ayuntamiento y a Protección Civil a ordenar el desalojo de la calle Mayor, la calle de Borbones y la avenida de los Tilos. El agua ha arrastrado casi por completo un parque infantil y ha derribado el muro de contención y la parte trasera de un edificio de viviendas de tres plantas. "No tememos que pueda causar daños personales, ya que ha sido desalojado, pero sí es posible que el edificio pueda acabar cayéndose", asegura el teniente de alcalde de la localidad, Javier Abadía.

Los vecinos de las zonas afectadas han sido trasladados al pabellón municipal, donde ya han sido trasladadas alrededor de 300 personas de Benasque, según fuentes municipales. "Recomendamos a los vecinos que mantengan la calma, que no utilicen su coche si no es estrictamente necesario y que de momento no beban agua del grifo, ya que la depuradora no se encuentra operativa por la crecida", asegura el teniente de alcalde de Benasque. Además, desde el Consistorio se ha recomendado a los habitantes de la localidad que preparen linternas y velas ante la amenaza de avería eléctrica, así como mantas y otros objetos que pudieran necesitar en caso de avacuación.

De hecho, cuatro de los cinco puntos de transformación eléctrica del municipio ya se encuentran fuera de servicio, mientras que están intentado aislar el quinto para mantener el suministro en el pabellón y el resto del pueblo. La fuerza del río Ésera también ha derribado parte del refugio de cazadores, que se encuentra junto al cauce del río, aunque en principio la estructura no parece correr riesgo y, según informan desde el Ayuntamiento de la localidad, también ha sufrido daños el puente de acceso a Anciles, que podría incluso ser arrastrado por la riada.

Según informan desde Bomberos Ribagorza Norte, el puente ha cedido por la fuerza del agua y se encuentra intransitable, mientras que tanto este pequeño núcleo de población como el de Anciles, ambos situados cerca de Eriste, corren el riesgo de quedar cubiertos por el agua. Precisamente en Eriste, Protección Civil también ha tenido que desalojar a varios vecinos después de que sus casas, situadas en la zona baja del pueblo, junto a la travesía de la A-139, hayan sufrido inundaciones. De hecho, han tenido que usar un camión de bomberos para evacuar a esta media decena de personas, que han sido trasladados a la parte alta de la localidad.

Incidencias en todo el valle

Las fuertes lluvias caídas en las últimas horas en el Pirineo aragonés están causando numerosas incidencias en la zona del valle de Benasque y la crecida del río Ésera, cuyo caudal ha sobrepasado los 284 metros cúbicos por segundo y los cuatro metros de altura en Eriste y los 460 metros cúbicos en Campo, ya ha dejado aisladas las localidades de Benasque y Castejón de Sos. El acceso a la primera localidad tanto por Cerler como por el Congosto de Ventamillo se encuentra cerrado debido a la inundación de la carretera, lo mismo que la entrada a Castejón. El río se ha desbordado en varios puntos y ya ha obligado a cortar dos tramos de las carreteras A-139 y N-260 entre las localidades de Campo y Castejón de Sos, así como entre Eriste y Benasque. 

Además, según fuentes del Gobierno de Aragón,  una decena de personas se han quedado aisladas tras el aumento del caudal de este río cerca de Llanos del del Hospital. Al parecer, se encontraban en una zona de acampada libre, cuando se han visto sorprendidos por la crecida del río, que les impide cruzar la carretera de acceso. Según el ejecutivo aragonés, todos ellos se encuentran "en perfecto estado y con víveres", y en constante comunicación con miembros de Protección Civil, que valorarán la posibilidad de evacuarles de la zona por vía aérea si las condiciones no mejoran. Otro de los principales puntos conflictivos se encuentra en la presa de Pasonuevo, donde se está procediendo a desembalsar el agua, aunque no es posible dar abasto ante el aumento del nivel. 

Desalojos en Castejón de Sos

En Castejón de Sos se ha desalojado una gasolinera y un camping, en el que se encontraban unas 40 personas, muchos de ellos niños de un colegio de Zaragoza, según han confirmado desde la zona de acampada Alto Ésera de la localidad oscense. Los escolares han sido trasladados a un centro cultural del municipio. De forma preventiva, y ante la previsión de que continúen las lluvias y el caudal siga creciendo, Protección Civil ha recomendado la evacuación de los alumnos que estudian en el instituto de Secunadia, el colegio de Primaria y la escuela de Educación Infantil de Castejón, ya que ambos edificios se encuentran cerca del cauce del río.

Aunque la mayoría de los escolares ni siquiera habían llegado a los centros educativos, ya que a primera hora de la mañana ya se habían suspendido hasta siete rutas escolares. Los residentes en Castejón han regresado a sus casas después de que Educación suspendiera las clases.

Continúa la alerta

Las intensas lluvias registradas en el Pirineo, donde se mantiene activada la alerta naranja por tormentas, continuarán a lo largo de la jornada de este martes, según las previsiones meteorológicas. Las precipitaciones afectan a las cabeceras de los ríos Aragón, Ésera, Cinca y Gállego. Los registros informan de 50 litros por metro cuadrado en Los Paules, 40 en Ampriú o 38 en Eriste. La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro está realizando desembalses controlados para evitar el desbordamiento de los ríos ante la previsión de más lluvias.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...7_1101026.html

----------


## Luján

> Es impresionante. Puentes, carreteras, pueblos enteros.
> En Benasque el río atraviesa el pueblo por la calle mayor.
> En Twitter se hablaba, que el embalse de El Grado estaba en situación de emergencia, porque desembalsaba por desagües de fondo y las tres compuertas al máximo, unos 500m3/s, y le entraban más de 750m3/s.


Me da que ese comentario es un bulo. Las gráficas del SAIH Ebro muestran que el embalse está estable desde hace 15 días rondando el 90%, si bien es cierto que ha subido 5 hm3 entre el 14 y ayer, y ha bajado en un día para volver a subir ahora.



Eso sí, la punta de crecida del Cinca por Escalona, bastante más arriba de El Grado, fue de 738 m3/s hace unas horas, estará a punto de llegar al embalse si no lo ha hecho ya.



Pero por debajo del embalse, el río apenas ha subido un par de metros, no hay datos de caudal en la siguiente estación.

----------


## sergi1907

El síndic d'Aran y el alcalde del municipio piden un margen a los habitantes y responsables del municipio para actuar en los ríos en pro de la seguridad.

Lleida (Redacción / Agencias).- El celo de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro con los ríos del Pirineo podrían haber influido en la catástrofe provocada estos días por la crecida de los ríos en Val d'Aran e impedido que los efectos fueran menores. Al menos así lo piensan los responsables administrativos de la zona, entre ellos el alcalde de Vielha, Àlex Moga, y el síndic d'Aran, Carles Barrera.
La negativa del organismo protector a que las administraciones realizaran tareas de limpieza por su cuenta y por motivos de seguridad en los caudales habrían empeorado la situación. De hecho, Moga ha recordado que al poco de acceder al cargo, en el año 2011, la CHE le impuso una multa de 6.000 euros por realizar tareas de limpieza en el curso del Garona, que estaba lleno de troncos acumulados. Desde entonces, no se ha vuelto a plantear una limpieza.
En declaraciones a RAC1, Moga ha explicado que en 2011, "cuando entramos en el gobierno municipal, una de las primeras cosas que hicimos fue limpiar el cauce del río Garona, en mayo, pero por ello fuimos sancionados con 6.000 euros por la CHE". El alcalde ha lamentado este exceso de celo y ha pedido un margen de actuación a los responsables y habitantes del territorio por el bien de la seguridad: "Entre la protección y el equilibrio del aprovechamiento, nadie sabe mejor que quien habita en el territorio cómo tienen que estar los río y el patrimonio natural", por eso, "hay que ser flexibles y reflexionar sobre el proteccionismo para dejar un margen de territorio sostenible y responsable".
Por su parte, el síndic d'Aran, Carles Barrera, ha responsabilizado de las consecuencias del desbordamiento del río Garona en la Val d'Aran (Lleida) a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, titular de la cuenca internacional, por su excesivo proteccionismo con la vegetación y haber puesto obstáculos a la intervención de la administración territorial.
Barrera ha asegurado que "todos los problemas que ha habido en todos los puentes que cruza el Garona en las diferentes poblaciones han venido ocasionados por el taponamiento de los árboles que ha arrastrado la fuerza del agua".
El síndic ha señalado que cuando acaben las lluvias tocará pedir una reflexión a la CHE: "Habrá que decirle que, cuando las administraciones territoriales y los ayuntamientos pedimos poder intervenir en las limpiezas de las laderas del río, en talar la vegetación que crece en el interior del río, que no haya problemas". "El río necesita su espacio y, si no se le da, se lo toma", ha señalado Barrera antes de apuntar que hay tramos del río Garona que tiene una anchura superior a los cien metros.
"Estas evidencias no se pueden negar, es absurdo que una administración, que un estamento de una administración se obsesione absolutamente con que no se puede tocar un árbol", ha sostenido. Barrera considera que esta es la reflexión que le toca hacer a la Confederación, a la que el Conselh Generau ya ha advertido de la situación del valle.
"Exceso de proteccionismo"
"Es la titular del Garona por ser cuenca internacional y esperamos que mañana o pasado mañana estén aquí con nosotros para que puedan ver los efectos del exceso de proteccionismo", ha señalado. Hasta ahora, Barrera ha recibido apoyos de la Vicepresidencia de la Generalitat; del conseller de Empresa y Empleo, Felip Puig, y del presidente de la Diputación de Lleida, Joan Reñé.
El síndic ha agregado que, con una previsión de que continúe lloviendo con intensidad, con toda seguridad se producirán daños materiales de mucha consideración. "Nos han dicho no hace demasiado que en la población de Escunhau que está entre Artíes y Vielha, hay peligro para dos o tres edificaciones, peligro muy serio", ha concretado Barrera.
La CHE defiende que "una limpieza ordinaria" no habría minimizado el impacto de las riadas
Ante las críticas, el president de la CHE, Javier de Pedro, ha considerado que el curso del Garona estaba en situación "normal" y que la crecida ha sido "extraordinaria". Además, ha justificado que multa a Vielha al señalar que desde el municipio no habían solicitado el permiso previo. Así, "si alguien hace una limpieza sin autorización, debe sancionarse. La CHE velamos por que una actuación en un río no perjudique otras cuencas".
En una entrevista en El món a RAC1, el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, ha explicado que "la limpieza de las cuencas internas de los ríos la debe realizar la Agència Catalana de l'Aigua, pero en el caso de los ríos internacionales, como el Garona, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro es la competente. Así, "si alguien hace una limpieza sin autorización se debe sancionar" y si la administración hidráulica da permiso, se puede hacer, "porque velamos para que no perjudique otras cuencas o no produzca tapones en otros ríos. En el caso del Garona el permiso es nuestro", ha reiterado De Pedro.
Un catedrático de la UB culpa a la presión urbanística
Por su parte, el catedrático de Ecología de la Universitat de Barcelona, Narcís Prat, ha lamentado que "esto era de esperar", en referencia a los daños ocasionado y culpa de ello a la "presión urbanística". Además, Prat se ha mostrado en contra de la necesidad de limpiar el curso de los ríos para evitar estos desastres: "Decir que los ríos se tienen que limpiar es una tontería", ha asegurado, porque "el problema no son los árboles en el río, el problema es que el río tiene una anchura y si lo haces pasar por un cajón en medio del pueblo, haces la anchura más pequeña y los árboles no pasan".
El catedrático ha señalado que el río no es sólo agua, sino que son piedras, rocas y todo eso...", de manera que "los ríos canalizados, deberían tener un programa de mantenimiento". Así, Prat ve imperioso "llegar a un acuerdo con la limpieza y el mantenimiento" en el caso de los ríos urbanos. "Debe haber un cierto protocolo" en estos casos, porque "el cauce de un río no se puede limpiar colocando una excavadora".


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz2WekwoZtT

----------


## NoRegistrado

Un poco de todo, hay menos ganadería que limpie la vegetación, se usa muy poca leña para cocinar, calentarse, hacer carbón, etc...; y además, lo que es más importante, se estrangula el río. Han salido imágenes de edificios que no deberían estar ahí y de un puente de piedra en concreto que me ha parecido que quedaba muy cuco pero con muy poca luz de paso..
Pero es muy cuqui tener un apartamento en el Valle de Arán.

Debería de limpiarse el cauce, pero limpiarlo con cabeza, no metiendo la máquibna, que es por lo que no les dan permiso, y lo de siempre, no construir en zonas inundables.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

Volvemos a los datos de El Grado.

Ayer se llenó mucho. Después del pico de 390 hm3 del 17, ayer, 19, llegó a 398 hm3, que ya está rebajando.

----------

